# BBQ GURU on Bubba Grills 250r



## bamafan (Feb 3, 2012)

Just installed my new BBQ Guru on my Bubba Grill 250 R. Took off the dampners and made a plate to cover. Mounted the Guru bulkhead adapters to the plate I made. Didn't want to cut any new holes just yet. Got a good fire going with the doors open. Temp got to 230 then droppped to 200. Installed the guru fans and was back to 230 with in 5 minutes and has held there for 1/2 hour. Bumped the temp to 240 to see what happens. Wiull post results later but so far the thing is great!


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 3, 2012)

Glad it seems to be working for ya Tim


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 4, 2012)

Got one for my WSM, and thought I would just use it for over nighters, but I use it every time I fire the WSM up. I even put an adapter on my Weber kettle & use it on that too.


----------



## bamafan (Feb 4, 2012)

Well I'm pretty impressed with it. Ran the pit up to 270 and it maintained it pretty . Going to give it a trila run on saome leg and thigh quarters tomorrow for the game if we can get rid of the rain. Seems like I'm using less wood also.


----------

